# what other hobbies are you into?



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

I'm curious what other diversions people find sucking away their hard earned $ for aquarium stuff 

me, I suffer an addiction to history in the form of historical re-enacting. (rev war era)


----------



## SourGummy (Apr 29, 2011)

i do some photography, but my new lens funding turned into a new reef tank.. lol


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

I would say snowmobiling does a great job of sucking money away. Just look at all that white gold......

Last time I was out my 'season' lasted a weekend, had great riding Friday and Saturday and trails were slush by Sunday. $400 plus gas, food etc for 2 days.


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

trailblazer295 said:


> I would say snowmobiling does a great job of sucking money away. Just look at all that white gold......
> 
> Last time I was out my 'season' lasted a weekend, had great riding Friday and Saturday and trails were slush by Sunday. $400 plus gas, food etc for 2 days.


Haha, at least you have a good sense of humor about it!


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

I took last year off due to costs, this year got a good deal on insurance, half of what it was 2years ago. This year is not off to a good start at all. I will probably hang up my suit for the foreseeable future if this year doesn't shape up. Just in the wrong part of the country for good riding to make it worth while.


----------



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

trailblazer295 said:


> I took last year off due to costs, this year got a good deal on insurance, half of what it was 2years ago. This year is not off to a good start at all. I will probably hang up my suit for the foreseeable future if this year doesn't shape up. Just in the wrong part of the country for good riding to make it worth while.


what, you don't like puddlejumping?? I gotta admit I like being able to drive into the cottage for new years, but the climate change scares the hell out of me.

I laughed last year at my neighbor when he bought new sleds, I told him he should have gotten ATV's instead


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

df001 said:


> what, you don't like puddlejumping?? I gotta admit I like being able to drive into the cottage for new years, but the climate change scares the hell out of me.
> 
> I laughed last year at my neighbor when he bought new sleds, I told him he should have gotten ATV's instead


I like to keep my sled on frozen forms of water thanks. He probably should have gone with an ATV. No way would I buy new sleds when I lived in this part of the country. The insurance alone isn't worth the short seasons we have here.


----------



## Bwhiskered (Oct 2, 2008)

Besides having a cottage and doing lots of summer fishing I grow winter hardy cactus and indoor starfish cactus.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Cactus are awesome , DF i'd love to see that someday! You gotta let me know when you guys do something like that again. 

I've been trying to get back into art myself, fishing is a big one for me


----------



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

Ciddian said:


> Cactus are awesome , DF i'd love to see that someday! You gotta let me know when you guys do something like that again.
> 
> I've been trying to get back into art myself, fishing is a big one for me


See what? re-enacting? 2012 will be a good year for it, thanks to the feds pouring so much tourism $$ into it.

I hear you on the fishing, I don't fish enough anymore. There used to be a time when I always kept my gear in my truck... never knew when I'd be able to take off and find some little stream or pond to wet a line in. Now my gear stays at the cottage, and I typically only get out once or twice a year  :S


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

eewwww....now that would be a great get together :3 Gtaa Meet and Fish? LOL


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

df001 said:


> me, I suffer an addiction to history in the form of historical re-enacting. (rev war era)


Cool! I just reviewed a bunch of history on that era as my kids were studying it in school (and I want to be relevant, LOL) What an amazing time in history. The only re-enacting I've done was a WW2 thing and it was bloody awesome!

I used to be huge in model trains, but I've really put it all on hold until my boys are older. I handpainted all of my locomotives and some of my frieght cars; scratchbuilt buildings and made scenery. I hope to build more in a few years, but this is my coffee table for now:



















and I made this for it using cardboard and texture pattern printouts from my computer (for size, it's sitting on top of a blank DVD case)










I also paint a bit with acrylics; I did this one last Christmas time:


----------



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

whoa holy crap those are great!!!


----------



## gofigure (May 16, 2011)

50seven said:


> Cool! I just reviewed a bunch of history on that era as my kids were studying it in school (and I want to be relevant, LOL) What an amazing time in history. The only re-enacting I've done was a WW2 thing and it was bloody awesome!
> 
> I used to be huge in model trains, but I've really put it all on hold until my boys are older. I handpainted all of my locomotives and some of my frieght cars; scratchbuilt buildings and made scenery. I hope to build more in a few years, but this is my coffee table


WOW! Are those HO scale! - wanted to have one someday!! together with my cars

- I'm a diecast car collector as well, mainly in 1/64 scale matchbox and hotwheels!




























I do toy photography too


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

df001 said:


> whoa holy crap those are great!!!


Thanks! 



gofigure said:


> WOW! Are those HO scale! - wanted to have one someday!! together with my cars


No, it's N scale (smaller) 1:160. The locomotives are about 5 inches long.

I really like your car collection, and the underground parking garage diorama is pretty cool!


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

a bit here and a bit there

I have a big box of hotwheels & matchbox cars! but I like these one the most!










Now I am just collecting figurines from animation, and they are really expensive, average out on $70+ per figure



Queen's Blade



















I got more, but I am feeling lazy to take pictures


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

ever seen this????

"Mystery Vehicle"


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

So what's inside? Why don't you open them and see? 

Honestly you should do a diorama thing like gofigure did... but it's your collection, so I'll keep my mouth shut.  

Sent from my HTC Magic using Tapatalk


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

man my uncle is hardcore into model trains. He's going to eventually dedicate a whole room


as for the toy cars, anyone have a 1984 volvo GL? I used to drive that car (until i smashed it) and want a model like it! Couldn't find it anywhere.


----------



## gofigure (May 16, 2011)

50seven said:


> Thanks!
> 
> No, it's N scale (smaller) 1:160. The locomotives are about 5 inches long.
> 
> I really like your car collection, and the underground parking garage diorama is pretty cool!


Thanks! - OT, do you know a place that I could find HO scale figures locally in GTA?


----------



## gofigure (May 16, 2011)

@bigfishy- I like those lesneys and figures, yeah those are expensive

- ah mystery cars...keep it sealed, does it have a peep hole


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

*Chainsaws, banjos and hobos*

Juggling Chainsaws....Not kidding...





I collect (mostly vintage 100+ year old) Banjos.... I play too them too 









Oh and I also collect Hobos, 








you'd be surprised how expensive they can get:


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

gofigure said:


> Thanks! - OT, do you know a place that I could find HO scale figures locally in GTA?


George's trains in Markham (14th + Warden)

Crossbuck Hobbies in Pickering (Brock & 401)

There's also another good train shop down in south Missisauga area, but I can't remember what it's called or where it is, because I've never been to it.

Other than that it's eBay.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

gofigure said:


> - ah mystery cars...keep it sealed, does it have a peep hole


Please explain why... I just never understood that kind of collection. 

"Yeah, dude I've got a wicked awesome collection here... but I have no idea what they are... could be solid gold with diamond headlights... could be a turd... I guess we'll never know... 

Sorry to make fun... just had to have a crack at it.  I guess if you're collecting to make it worth a lot of resale money one day, that's one thing...


----------



## Richard A (Feb 7, 2011)

I've been a commercial diver for almost 40 years now and have collected some very hard to find and collectible vintage diving equipment pieces from all over the world please visit my web site link.

Cheers

Richard


----------



## Blitzcraze (Dec 16, 2011)

I smoke da herbs lol


Scarborough


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

Richard A said:


> I've been a commercial diver for almost 40 years now and have collected some very hard to find and collectible vintage diving equipment pieces from all over the world please visit my web site link.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Richard


Cool website- Amazing!


----------

